# Washing Machine Pump Removal



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

The pump on our Bosch Max 1000 has packed up. I'm sure of this as machine runs a full cycle up to rinse and spin and then will not drain. I've tested twice and drained twice. The fluff filter is clear.

My problem is I cannot undo the pump. It should simply turn approximately 1cm anti-clockwise - you can see one of the two locating slots bottom left of this image.

Access to the pump is through the bottom of the machine. It's built as one unit and only the top is removable.

Overnight I soaked with WD40, tried gently but firmly tapping with both a rubber mallet and small hammer - nothing brutal. I've also tried inserting a screwdriver blade in the other slot and tapping firmly but no joy, access is difficult.

All suggestions on how to shift this would be gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## figbat (7 May 2020)

This link suggests there may be a clip that is preventing the turning of the pump.


----------



## numbnuts (7 May 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/N7aFdZ9C548


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

@figbat @numbnuts - thank you both but I have already seen the video. I've moved the clip and disconnected the hose so this isn't an issue.


----------



## BianchiVirgin (7 May 2020)

Are there not screws through the front facia, under the flap? I did mine a few years back and it was a doddle.


----------



## PaulSB (7 May 2020)

Found a screw hidden at the back. This required me to put my head right inside the machine!


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Found a screw hidden at the back. This required me to put my head right inside the machine!


Rinse and Spin cycle?


----------

